# Who's Interested in Musky ?



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

I am wanting to find a few musky addicts to fish with this year. If anyone wants to get together and sling monster bugs, let me know.


----------



## BrodyC (Jan 4, 2018)

I’m looking for my first Muskie his year. Doesn’t really matter to me if it’s on the fly or not just want to land one of those beauties.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I would love to try it sometime. Is a 7wt enough or should I be using a 9wt?


----------



## bassclef (Jul 25, 2013)

rickerd said:


> I would love to try it sometime. Is a 7wt enough or should I be using a 9wt?


A 9wt is fine for Pike, but for Muskie I'd recommend a 10 or 11wt to not only help you fight and land those giants but even more so to assist with casting the size and weight of the flies they go for.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

I’ve only landed a few pike, but I figure the musky are holding in the same holes. Send me a message this spring after the steelhead run. I’ve got some private upstream spots


----------



## peteavsurace (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I have been doing the Musky thing with a flyrod for a few seasons. Spent the most time with that last season. It’s really addicting. Tying the flies is a blast, and putting Musky on them is like no other fishing ive experiences. A nine weight is about as light as you want to go, I have caught them on that. 10 and above is more appropriate.There’s a decent amount that goes into putting together the right line, leader combo. If anyone’s interested in general set up stuff, I’m happy to talk shop about it I’ve gone through the trial and error phase. In my experience early season and late-season are the easiest times to catch them in Ohio with a flyrod. Here are some flyers and some Ohio fish.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Peteavsurance,
love the shot of your dog licking his teeth.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

peteavsurace said:


> Hey guys, I have been doing the Musky thing with a flyrod for a few seasons. Spent the most time with that last season. It’s really addicting. Tying the flies is a blast, and putting Musky on them is like no other fishing ive experiences. A nine weight is about as light as you want to go, I have caught them on that. 10 and above is more appropriate.There’s a decent amount that goes into putting together the right line, leader combo. If anyone’s interested in general set up stuff, I’m happy to talk shop about it I’ve gone through the trial and error phase. In my experience early season and late-season are the easiest times to catch them in Ohio with a flyrod. Here are some flyers and some Ohio fish.
> View attachment 256264
> View attachment 256265
> View attachment 256266
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

bassclef said:


> A 9wt is fine for Pike, but for Muskie I'd recommend a 10 or 11wt to not only help you fight and land those giants but even more so to assist with casting the size and weight of the flies they go for.


I will probably need a bigger boat and net too, right.
Rickerd


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

rickerd said:


> I will probably need a bigger boat and net too, right.
> Rickerd


I know a guy who lands musky on his paddle board.


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm out of toledo area. I would love to meet up and talk shop. I'm new to fly fishing and Musky is first on my list this year to catch.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

etower,
Musky first on your list for a flyrod, you need to set your goals a bit higher. Where do you go from there, tarpon, sailfish?
Just kidding of course. Go big or go Home I guess.


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

Rickerd,
LOL. Wife say's the same thing. Whats next a damn shark! lol well!!!!!

You are right go big or go home is my thought


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

My current project should be done before the water gets too warm.


----------



## etower175 (Oct 17, 2015)

Very nice work there


----------



## Marty McFly (Jan 9, 2018)

BrodyC said:


> I’m looking for my first Muskie his year. Doesn’t really matter to me if it’s on the fly or not just want to land one of those beauties.


I have the same urge. I have never caught one...but it looks like it would be a blast on a fly rod. Unfortunately, I won't have time to spend days and days on the water this summer. My musky dreams will have to wait.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Pete gave some good advice. I would add don't target these fish without proper release tools, musky sized net, and good knowledge on how to handle them (seriously, google/youtube it). Its very surprising how fragile these things are so take care of em. Also use a 12-16" rio wire or AFW surflon as a bite guard, if you go fluro nothing less than 120lb (you'll get bitten off eventually, trust me I've learned the hard way). 12wt is preferred, 11 and 10 can work as well but the extra stiffness is really nice for boatside work and easier casting IMO.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

fly_ohio said:


> Pete gave some good advice. I would add don't target these fish without proper release tools, musky sized net, and good knowledge on how to handle them (seriously, google/youtube it). Its very surprising how fragile these things are so take care of em. Also use a 12-16" rio wire or AFW surflon as a bite guard, if you go fluro nothing less than 120lb (you'll get bitten off eventually, trust me I've learned the hard way). 12wt is preferred, 11 and 10 can work as well but the extra stiffness is really nice for boatside work and easier casting IMO.


Good stuff. I will add 19 strand beadalon as a good guard.


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

Just make sure its heavy enough, 30lb min, 40lb is preferred and change it out if there are nicks. I've lost a fly by not taking the time to change out a 40lb guard after a couple of fish.


----------

